
Building Tesla - evo_9
http://www.technologyreview.com/article/40225/?p1=featured
======
OstiaAntica
Tesla is a crony capitalist scam, they are burning though nearly half billion
in guaranteed loans from the U.S. government. This car is WORSE for the
environment than regular autos (inefficiently powered across the grid by coal
power plants, uses toxic hazardous batteries) and there is no market here.
Tesla's lobbyists and insider investors (including Mercedes) are already
cashed out with the IPO. Taxpayers stand to lose their entire "investment."

------
netfire
Pretty cool look inside Telsa, but do you have to reload the entire page just
to show us the next picture in the slide show.

------
joelrunyon
I think this is fascinating - I only wish they had something more in depth on
this than just a few photos and captions

------
biot
This reminds me of what Steve Jobs achieved with the NeXT factory.

A quick search came up with this article:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/2011/10/25/steve-jobs-wanted-
com...](http://motherboard.vice.com/2011/10/25/steve-jobs-wanted-computers-to-
be-made-by-perfect-robots-not-suicidal-chinese-workers)

------
leoedin
I remember reading somewhere quite recently that the most popular screen
resolution is 1366x768. Surely the makers of photo slideshow websites should
reflect that? I noticed that the Atlantic recently allowed you to see bigger
images, but retained the original size.

Even worse is that apparently they resized the images based on the horizontal
edge, so vertically framed photos require a huge amount of scrolling to view
completely.

